# Cryptocoryne and Emersed Set Up



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

Are there Cryptocoryne species that should only be grown submersed or would die if grown emersed?

Thanks.


----------



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

Cryptocoryne Moehlmanni (Moehlmanni Crypt) and Cryptocoryne Usteriana (Usteriana) are both submersed plants. The Moehlmanni Crypt leaves will grow out of the water towards the light.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Cris,

However, Cryptocoryne usteriana x walkeri seems to enjoy growing emersed for me. One of my plants threw up two (2) spathes for me in the last week!

Cryptocoryne usteriana x walker w/ two spathes


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

I second Usteriana as being able to grow without much issue in an emerged setup.

I have a number of rhizomes 30-50? growing fine and sending out runners.

While growth is rather tight/compact and leaves are not at all large, they have survived for about 1.5 +/- years in their setup.

I won't say its thriving though, as submerged would provide about 4x the amount of growth but I'm not complaining.

-Gordon


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

gordonrichards said:


> I second Usteriana as being able to grow without much issue in an emerged setup.....I won't say its thriving though, as submerged would provide about 4x the amount of growth but I'm not complaining. -Gordon


Would you say that the propagation and size of Cryptocoryne is at its optimum in a submersed set up?

Going back to my first question in this thread, it sounds like you are saying that Cryptocoryne species, possibly all Cryptocoryne species can be successfully grown emersed. Is this a possible hypothesis? :smile:

I understand that one advantage in growing Crypts emersed is flower formation which is probably an impossibility if the plant is growing a foot deep in the water. I would also guess that the plant's leaves are more colorful with pronounced texture when it's grown submersed.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

A little off topic, but I made this list a few weeks ago. 

Cryptocoryne that can be grown in aquariums. (submerged) 
http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/alphabet.html
Affinis Zuklii
Albida
Annamica
Apongetifolia
Bangkaenisis
Becketti
Ciliate
Cordata
Crispatula
Keei
Moehlmanai
Parva
Pontederifolia
Pygmaea
Spiralis
Thwailesii
Undulate
Usterianna
Vietnamensis
Walkeri
Wendtii
Willisii
Yujii


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

Comparing Crypts grown emersed to those grown submersed may not be a fair comparison. Often they are like two different plants with different requirements each yielding their own results.
Emersed Crypts are usually of smaller stature and are more likely to flower than the same species submersed counterpart. Leaf color and texture is often different as well.
Emersed require very little water, often just enough to keep their "feet" wet. Fertilizing and general maintainence are also different.
So, do a little experimenting and find out what you like best. Maybe both methods are appealing to some. 
Bill


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

saddletramp said:


> Comparing Crypts grown emersed to those grown submersed may not be a fair comparison. Often they are like two different plants with different requirements each yielding their own results.
> Emersed Crypts are usually of smaller stature and are more likely to flower than the same species submersed counterpart. Leaf color and texture is often different as well.
> Emersed require very little water, often just enough to keep their "feet" wet. Fertilizing and general maintainence are also different.
> So, do a little experimenting and find out what you like best. Maybe both methods are appealing to some.
> Bill


The main reason why I posted this thread is this question.

*"Are there Cryptocoryne species that should only be grown submersed or would die if grown emersed?"*

I'm getting side tracked with what's a fair comparison. I have both set up - emersed and submersed (I like both). 

Now, I want some feedback related to my thread question. Thanks.


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

I know of no Crypt that will die if grown emersed.
Bill


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

saddletramp said:


> I know of no Crypt that will die if grown emersed.
> Bill


Thanks for sharing you experience/observation, Bill.

Hey, you lurking there - what's your answer to my question. 

Roy, thanks for posting a beautiful picture of your very own crypt.


----------



## saddletramp (May 19, 2012)

I am not sure what answer you are looking for. 
There is no Crypt that should be grown submersed or would die emersed. That is my answer to the question posed.
If you want to grow Crypts submersed, fine. If you want to grow them emersed, fine.
There are, however, Crypts which seem to survive better emersed. 
That is all I have to say about that.
I shall watch with interest to see how others respond to your question.
Bill


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

saddletramp said:


> I am not sure what answer you are looking for.
> There is no Crypt that should be grown submersed or would die emersed. That is my answer to the question posed.
> If you want to grow Crypts submersed, fine. If you want to grow them emersed, fine.
> There are, however, Crypts which seem to survive better emersed.
> ...


Bill, You are in the right track or have understood the motive of this thread - to find out which crypts survive better emersed and vice versa. Thanks. Cris


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

for me the only plant i have had trouble growing emerged is hudoroi since it has taken nearly two weeks to get a new leaf while emersed the plant has flourished 
emerged next to petite golden anubias








submerged


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

cookymonster760 said:


> for me the only plant i have had trouble growing emerged is hudoroi since it has taken nearly two weeks to get a new leaf while emersed the plant has flourished
> emerged next to petite golden anubias submerged


I'll keep that in mind. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Every crypt will grow emersed, its sumbersed that a few dont do very well. Mainly the blackwater crypts that need a TON of leaf liter and very acidic soil to do well even emersed. Though their names escape me right now!


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

Crispino Ramos said:


> I'll keep that in mind. Thanks for the pictures.


no prob i put them in brand new aqua soil for that reason this crypt loves acid its like a hippie if know what i mean


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

cookymonster760 said:


> no prob i put them in brand new aqua soil for that reason this crypt loves acid its like a hippie if know what i mean


I know what you mean  and I even add decomposed peat moss in aquasoil plus a dash of crushed charcoal to counter hyperacidity.


----------

